# Guaraní: Oré poriahu vereko Ñande Jara



## Lola-Mocha

I'm singing at a bilingual Church mass tomorrow morning (Spanish and English) and I came across this chant.

"Oré poriahu vereko Ñande Jara"

The English translation given is 'Lord have mercy', but I'm certain this isn't a direct translation.

All I can understand is 'Oré' = 'I prayed'. Can anyone offer a literal English translation to this phrase? 


Thanks in advance,

~Lola~


----------



## Santiago Jorge

That is not Spanish, but it looks like a latin-based language though . . ..


----------



## clevclov

Sorry, but what you wrote is not any spanish I can understand. Maybe finding the original Spanish writing rather than how you pronounce it could help?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Are you 100% sure that's Spanish you're talking about?


----------



## Lola-Mocha

I didn't pick the music... 

Honestly, it looked like a Slavic language to me. No, I'm not sure it is Spanish-- I have studied Spanish in school but I thought maybe, because I didn't study Spanish used in Church, which might include special terminology, maybe this was special or different in some way.

 Perhaps latin under Spanish influence--? For example, if one compares Latin in an English text with latin in a German text or French text, it is always somewhat different. 

I'm not writing  the lyrics how they are pronounced... that's how it is printed in the book of hymns. 

Thanks for responding, guys. I think I might file a complaint to the church, haha.

~Lola~


----------



## Santiago Jorge

If you are to sing the song in both languages, maybe you can translate the English back into Spanish.  It would be a lot of work, but, hey, you do what you feel you must do . . ..


----------



## ayaram7700

Lola-Mocha said:


> I'm singing at a bilingual Church mass tomorrow morning (Spanish and English) and I came across this chant.
> 
> "Oré poriahu vereko Ñande Jara"
> 
> The English translation given is 'Lord have mercy', but I'm certain this isn't a direct translation.
> 
> All I can understand is 'Oré' = 'I prayed'. Can anyone offer a literal English translation to this phrase?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> ~Lola~


 
Lola, I do not think that this is Spanish at all. Ask at the Church to find out what the h... it is. Sounds like anything, except Spanish.

Sorry,

Ayaram7700


----------



## kubus

I found "ore poriaju vereko Ñande Jara", as "God have mercy", in this web page: http://www.bibelselskapet.no/filer/WDP07-03%20Worship.pdf (please see: Prayers of confession and words of forgiveness).  

This web page refers to Paraguay, is that a dialect from Paraguay ?, just asking to someone from Paraguay.

Hopefully it helped,


----------



## Shishu

Those words are in Guarani, the second official language of my country. It's a native tongue.
I will come back to you in a second with the answer...


----------



## sunce

I have discovered that this is written in GUARANI!!!   

Oré = we
poriahu = poor
Ñande Jara = Our Lord
vereko = I haven't found it


----------



## Lagartija

kubus said:


> I found "ore poriaju vereko Ñande Jara", as "God have mercy", in this web page: http://www.bibelselskapet.no/filer/WDP07-03%20Worship.pdf (please see: Prayers of confession and words of forgiveness).
> 
> This web page refers to Paraguay, is that a dialect from Paraguay ?, just asking to someone from Paraguay.
> 
> Hopefully it helped,



Wow! Look at that!  It seems to be Guaraní, one of the two official languages of Paraguay.
Guess that confirms the statement that it is not Spanish.
They had that exact phrase in the text:

Forgive us, Lord, that we have set different priorities.
All: (sung response) //Ore poriahu vereko Ñande Jara// (Lord, have mercy)
Voice 1: We confess to you, our God, that we remain silent when we are confronted
with kidnappings, acts of revenge, power struggles, exploitation and corruption which
happen around us day by day. We see that these (are) acts of violence (that) lead us away
from your purpose and hold us back from striving for unity.
Forgive us, Lord, that we have set different priorities.
All: // Ore poriahu vereko Jesucristo//
Voice 2: We confess that we are all part of the situation in our country where a few
have so much and so many have very little. When we do not struggle for equality in gender
relationships and equal opportunities in education and work; when the rights of the
indigenous people are not respected.
Forgive us, Lord, that we have set different priorities.
All: // Ore poriahu vereko Ñande Jara //


----------



## Lola-Mocha

"Ah Dios, tenga compasión de nosotros"? Would that be an English to Spanish translation (of "Oh Lord, have mercy")? Still, the syllables will never match up with the music notes... 

AND YES! This is a Mass for people from Paraguay as well as English speakers. I was not aware that there was a second official language over there. 

Thank you all so very, very much for helping me with this..... Muchísimas gracias.

~Lola~


----------



## kubus

It can be" Señor, ten piedad de nosotros", o " Señor, ten compasión de nosotros"


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

"Oh Lord, have mercy" => Oh Señor, ten piedad/compasión.


----------



## Lola-Mocha

Lagartija said:


> Wow! Look at that!  It seems to be Guaraní, one of the two official languages of Paraguay.
> Guess that confirms the statement that it is not Spanish.
> They had that exact phrase in the text:
> 
> Forgive us, Lord, that we have set different priorities.
> All: (sung response) //Ore poriahu vereko Ñande Jara// (Lord, have mercy)
> Voice 1: We confess to you, our God, that we remain silent when we are confronted
> with kidnappings, acts of revenge, power struggles, exploitation and corruption which
> happen around us day by day. We see that these (are) acts of violence (that) lead us away
> from your purpose and hold us back from striving for unity.
> Forgive us, Lord, that we have set different priorities.
> All: // Ore poriahu vereko Jesucristo//
> Voice 2: We confess that we are all part of the situation in our country where a few
> have so much and so many have very little. When we do not struggle for equality in gender
> relationships and equal opportunities in education and work; when the rights of the
> indigenous people are not respected.
> Forgive us, Lord, that we have set different priorities.
> All: // Ore poriahu vereko Ñande Jara //




That is actually a website formed  for this particular service. I have most of that in a printout, but I really wanted a literal or close to literal translation (I'm an opera major and I like to know what I'm singing about). A friend called me to be a guest cantor (lead worship by myself by singing) a few days ago but only went through the fact that it was for something associated with Paraguay today. I hadn't realized it was a dialect 

Is it a close translation of Guaraní? (if anyone can say, I'm sorry it's not Spanish but I only just realized!!) I'm not a fan of 'poetic' translations that alter too much of  the original meaning. 


~Lola~


----------



## Lola-Mocha

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> "Oh Lord, have mercy" => Oh Señor, ten piedad/compasión.





kubus said:


> It can be" Señor, ten piedad de nosotros", o " Señor, ten compasión de nosotros"





sunce said:


> I have discovered that this is written in GUARANI!!!
> 
> Oré = we
> poriahu = poor
> Ñande Jara = Our Lord
> vereko = I haven't found it




Gracias! 


~L~


----------



## dieguitz4

I came upon this thread looking for the exact words of this chant, and found them here(thanks btw) and in guarani it does mean "Have mercy, Our Lord" and in the secon line "Have mercy, Jesus Christ". Then it repeats the first line again.

            -Fellow Paraguayan


----------

